# Boyfriend's dog has hip dysplacia



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So has the title says the dog has hip dysplacia his spine is messed up and his back right leg.

Is there anything they can do to help that isn't surgery as that costs a lot to do. 

The dog is a medium sized dog as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm not sure if the same goes for the dog we have. His a wiener dog and had hurt his back or hip to where he couldn't walk correctly. The vet we went to couldn't do anything for him and so we just gave him half of ibuprofen when he started whining and kept him crated and help feed him until he could walk around with not so much pain just a funny walk along with a even funnier run. I hope this can help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

i might help I will run it by him and his family. He says that the dog can walk alittle bit but its hard for him.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

My dad said that about the Only options you have are surgery are crating till it gets better on its own.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Go to your local petstore and pick up some supplements specifically for hip and joint. My personal favorites are a brand called Pet Naturals. What ever you get make sure it has glucosamine and/or condroitin in it, both will help emensely.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

The vet doesn't think it will they think it will get worse and he will end up passing from not being able to do things which I don't understand. (I don't think the vet really knew what's going on) I will tell them about the supplements  thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

